

Flickr Places Announced - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/10/web2summit_flic.html

======
zach
From the title, I thought this was going to be an announcement of automated
digital cameras in tourist spots that uploaded their pictures to Flickr.

I may have an overactive imagination.

